

How much does it cost to build an Android app in India? - softwaredevinc
http://www.quora.com/How-much-does-it-cost-to-build-an-Android-app-in-India/answer/Rob-LaPointe-1?share=1

======
softwaredevinc
Software Developers India is a company being in mobile app development and
venture funding more than 11 years, I am associated for clients apps to get
developed by their app experts. So they develop for $25-30/per hour, varies
accordingly to the technology, category and requirements.
[http://www.softwaredevelopersinc.com/pricing.html](http://www.softwaredevelopersinc.com/pricing.html)

